
Physical attractiveness as a phenotypic marker of good health (N ≈ 15,000) - randomname2
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1090513814000749
======
smt88
Physical attractiveness causes better treatment in society, higher income,
more friends, and other social advantages. These would also contribute to
better health.

------
1mike12
well color me surprised. It's almost as if we are biologically attuned to
attractiveness since it's a marker of fitness or something.

